# Crates and travel



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Hello all - 2 weeks and 3 days until our Cocoa arrives!! Reading a lot of chat about crates which seems to be a must for overnight/house training, etc. 36" seems to be the popular size. What do others do when it comes to car travel - have a smaller one..? My thinking was get a 30" crate for home and car use and when we're confident she's house trained, no need for the crate in the house - or get 36" one as she grows......
Any views, voices of experience on this....?
Many thanks!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a selection of sizes , one little carte for puppy and car I think 30 inches.. then I have 2 x 32 or 33 inches which will still fit in my car .. and just about to get final one 36 inches... I thought the 32/33 inch crates would be fine but Oakley will need a larger one as he is fully grown ... it’s the height more than anything.. I don’t want his neck to droop when he is stood up ... but puppies and dogs like to feel secure in their crates no smaller and cosy is nice when they are small...

A 36 inch would be ideal for your dogs entire growth but a smaller one is nice for the car and for when they are smaller.... crates are quite cheap so they won’t break the bank and they are worth every penny.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi...I am getting prepared for my puppies home coming and I bought a large cat / small dog carrier for the car from TK MAXX reduced to £15 for when Blossom is a pup and have also bought a doggy seatbelt harness for when she is a little older, that way I can get a crate for sleeping in for a full size cockerpoo so that I only need the one crate.xxx


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi...I am getting prepared for my puppies home coming and I bought a large cat / small dog carrier for the car from TK MAXX reduced to £15 for when Blossom is a pup and have also bought a doggy seatbelt harness for when she is a little older, that way I can get a crate for sleeping in for a full size cockerpoo so that I only need the one crate.xxx


We're collecting Cocoa from near Ipswich and travelling back to Chelmsford (c.45 mins) - planned to just hold/cuddle her for that journey so as to minimise the ordeal rather than putting her in a crate/carrier then


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

For car travel in one car we have a large car crate its 36" by 36" and slopes to fit in the car has a divider so mine can travel in comfort. I have just got a 30" crate for the other car.
Rosie sleeps in a plastic travel crate at night but has a 24" crate for during the day. Poppy has the run of the house during the day and sleeps on her bed on the landing or in a soft crate in the kitchen.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Im sure she will be a good girl on your journey home and its not too long. Im getting carried away with my own forward thinking on school runs when taking my daughter and friends to school in puppy's early days so that she isnt pulled about. Have you posted a piccy of Cocoa on here? is she a choc colour? Good luck with everything.xxx


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Here's the little darling.....!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi we held Buddy on our knee for the journey home also ,and because my car has a small boot i have a soft crate that fits across the back seat plus ive brought a car harness for when he's older.The soft crate can also be used when we go on holiday.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We travelled 5 1/2 hours with Izzy, she sat on kids laps or snuggled in a wee fleecy catbed bewtween them the whole way 
I also have a cat carrier I'm using in the car just now, Izzy has a harness when she grows into it, we have a 36" crate indoors


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> We travelled 5 1/2 hours with Izzy, she sat on kids laps or snuggled in a wee fleecy catbed bewtween them the whole way
> I also have a cat carrier I'm using in the car just now, Izzy has a harness when she grows into it, we have a 36" crate indoors


Bet the kids had wide grins for the whole journey!! Do you use one of those "vetbeds" inside the crate taking up half the space with newspaper or puppy pads in the other half in the event of a night-time emergency...?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I also have a wee cosy bed in there (on top of the vetbed) which she seems to sleep in, still have puppy pad at front, although she has been dry since 2nd night  I'm going to reduce area it's in, but leave it just in case...


----------



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi What breeder did you buy from in ipswich as we bring our new addition home from there thursday


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I do believe Cocoa is from a breeder in Hintlesham xx


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Rachel 163 said:


> Hi What breeder did you buy from in ipswich as we bring our new addition home from there thursday


Hi Rachel, Cocoa was from Amanda Bostock in Hintelsham. There were two left to be picked up after us last Sunday. One of those two is Cookie who is being picked up this Saturday with her owner (based in Bexley) using this forum too. I think Amanda referred to you as going away on holiday and wasn't sure when you'd be picking up.

All the best - Cocoa's doing great - soooo cute and braver and more inquisitive with each passing day!


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Yes, I also have a wee cosy bed in there (on top of the vetbed) which she seems to sleep in, still have puppy pad at front, although she has been dry since 2nd night  I'm going to reduce area it's in, but leave it just in case...


Tried a puppy pad and newspaper - Cocoa regards them as toys to be chewed up!!!


----------

